# The Great High Priest



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 16, 2008)

Read through John 13, 15, 17, 18, & 19 today with some references to Hebrews and Galatians to give explanation to Christ's High Priestly work. If you have the time you might find listening to the following edifying: » The Great High Priest (The Passion of Christ) Central Baptist Church, Okinawa, Japan: Spreading the Gospel of Jesus Christ in Okinawa

During Sunday School, I taught on Hebrews 5 to prepare many of them for the narratives. It was very gratifying to hear from one man that he had never heard about Christ's High Priestly work in Gethsemane and on the Cross on our behalf.


----------

